# Hi from The Philippines



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi everybody! 
I'm Corazon from Manila. 
I'm 21, single and since November unemployed 
I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English


Hope you haven't caught the Coronavirus yet.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English


Good luck. This is certainly not the best place to improve one's English.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 3, 2020)

Hello


----------



## Gdjjr (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi guys! Thanks for your welcome!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Why? You're almost all Americans, I think this is one of  the best place to improve my English skills


----------



## TNHarley (Feb 3, 2020)

Mandang umaga


----------



## JGalt (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English



Nice, welcome!

But who broke your English? I could fix that for you. I'm pretty handy with duct tape and Elmer's glue.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Mandang umaga


Maraming salamat po!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



Be careful.  Most people write conversationally here, not always by English rules.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


/—-/ We can’t improve  your English but we can help you speak American.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2020)

Welcome

I never made it to Manila, but visited Subic a few times while I was in the Navy, and visited my brother at Clark Air Force base  until Mt Pinatubo erupted.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


/—-/ If you want to speak proper English, you can start with calling the Atlantic Ocean a pond, the hood to your car a bonnet, or maybe it’s a boot. Anyway, everything else is bloody this and bloody that.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey, Corazon!  What a lovely name!
Welcome to USMB and have a little meryenda.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Hey, Corazon!  What a lovely name!
> Welcome to USMB and have a little meryenda.


Oh thanks! Yummy!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


The last time I was in Subic Bay was in 1979.
I miss the Pancit.

Quick and Easy Pancit

I also miss the rice syrup on pancakes.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 3, 2020)

worked with a lot of Filipinos in the PO....good people....eat any baluts lately?....


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> worked with a lot of Filipinos in the PO....good people....eat any baluts lately?....


I've eaten some of them in my life but I don't like baluts too much lol


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > worked with a lot of Filipinos in the PO....good people....eat any baluts lately?....
> ...


one guy,my boss actually, told me once you get past the smell its heaven....lol....


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > worked with a lot of Filipinos in the PO....good people....eat any baluts lately?....
> ...


My girlfriend did.....*yuk*


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Harry Dresden said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


The smell is not the worst part of baluts!


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English


Nagagalak ako na makilala ka.

Grabe ang tagalog ko.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



You will hear the word "fuck" - a lot.  It's basically how we say Hello to each other. 

Hello you!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


Nope....the farts are.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



That's where I lucked out.

Brother married Filipina women, (one at a time), and they taught my niece well.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2020)

BTW make sure you read the USMB Rules and Guidelines

could come in handy


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

I'll do it for sure!
Thanks WillHaftawaite


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Hi CrusaderFrank!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


I think CrusaderFrank is kidding.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Kinagagalak kong makilala ka Crepitus!


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2020)

There will be a lot of ridicule on this forum due to the differences in political views and will not  be expresses in proper English.

In other words this can be a garbage dump sometimes.

Also, like somebody else said, we tend to post in conversational English.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


Salamat.

How are things in Manilla?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2020)

What a coincidence....
  We just made Lumpia on Saturday. 
Welcome.


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 3, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...




She is looking for a sugar daddy.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> What a coincidence....
> We just made Lumpia on Saturday.
> Welcome.


Lumpia is adorable!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

BellaRose said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Everything is ok here! I'm doing pretty well!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Flash said:


> There will be a lot of ridicule on this forum due to the differences in political views and will not  be expresses in proper English.
> 
> In other words this can be a garbage dump sometimes.
> 
> Also, like somebody else said, we tend to post in conversational English.


Conversational English is ok. We learn languages only for one purpose: talk to people lol


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence....
> ...


Adorable is usually used to refer to someone or something's appearance.  A better word to use for a food might be delicious "masarap".


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


 Good to hear.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence....
> ...



Yes it is great, had a Fillipina wife for 11 years, who make them for the Christmas party, and at home.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Hi Sunsettommy!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


How you doing?


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Oh sorry! 
My bad! 
Lumpia is delicious!


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


I'm good.  Mondays are paperwork days.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Feb 3, 2020)

BellaRose said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...



A lot of women do that from many countries, but most of them make that clear up front with their target
I really don't think she is here for that because it requires personal contact for it to work, such a genuine photos and communication.

I learned early on how to spot malicious sugar daddies, they are not hard to spot if you think about it.


----------



## Crepitus (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


No apology needed.  Your op said you wanted to improve your English so I thought I'd point that out is all.


----------



## BellaRose (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> BellaRose said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence....
> ...



  It was our first attempt and they came out perfect!!!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I'm not very good at cooking. My cooking skills are almost...zero 
But sometimes I can do something good (Lumpia for example )


----------



## jasonnfree (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English



Welcome aboard.  I haven't been to the Philippines since the '60s in the navy but I have a niece who's been a missionary there for about 10 years.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 3, 2020)

jasonnfree said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi there!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > What a coincidence....
> ...


Not adorable....delicious.


----------



## BrittanyBrown (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English



Welcome and have a great stay.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon ... Are their a lot of young lady's named Corazon or is your name because of the ex-President Corazon Aquino? Living here in Honolulu I have access to great Filipino food and good Filipino people... 

Stop by the Coffee Shop sometime...

USMB Coffee Shop IV


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English


Welcome to the site, Corazon.  Sorry about your unemployment.  I'm unemployed myself, actually I took an early retirement five years ago to take care of my sister.  I'm enjoying my retirement.  Hope you have fun on this site.


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 3, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


According to the info I saw this AM, they have fewer cases there than we do.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 3, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Mandang umaga




Glyphystolop?


----------



## bluzman61 (Feb 3, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Mandang umaga
> ...


Who dat?


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 3, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...





Come on man, everyone knows once you break an English you just have to replace it. Got one for you from Amazon next day with no delivery charge.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English





Hi, nice to meet you. Hope you have fun here, just don't take people too seriously here. They are always joking around and saying crazy things they don't really mean. They have all been around each other for too long and it's like being in a bad relationship you can't escape.


----------



## Dick Foster (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English



Welcome I was stationed at Clark AFB back around 1970 or so, before your time. I enjoyed the Filipino people, the food, the scenery and  myself immensely.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 3, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English



A big Texas *HOWDY *to you!


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



Where've  _you _been? It's moved on to the F word these days.

Other than that, everything else is  lost in translation.


----------



## there4eyeM (Feb 4, 2020)

British English is a variation, filled with unnecessary 'u's. Quaint, though.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> British English is a variation, filled with unnecessary 'u's. Quaint, though.



Gotten instead of got is quaint.


----------



## Picaro (Feb 4, 2020)

Alo Alo!!! Spreaken ze Douche?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


/—-/ Bloody F-ing right


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...




How are your effing *u*'s today?


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > Corazon said:
> ...


/——/ Ahhhh modern technology. Mention the Philippines and ads pop up on the board.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 4, 2020)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...



I have flown with them.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi Hossfly!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi Dick Foster


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi Yarddog thanks for your advice!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi bluzman61!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> Corazon ... Are their a lot of young lady's named Corazon or is your name because of the ex-President Corazon Aquino? Living here in Honolulu I have access to great Filipino food and good Filipino people...
> 
> Stop by the Coffee Shop sometime...
> 
> USMB Coffee Shop IV


Hi Ridgerunner! 
Honestly I don't know why my parents gave me the name Corazon! 
It's a quite common name here, too much common


----------



## Corazon (Feb 4, 2020)

BrittanyBrown said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi BrittanyBrown! 
We're both newbies 
Thanks for your welcome!!


----------



## San Souci (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi. I am also a Newbie. Glad ta meet ya.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 4, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Hi. I am also a Newbie. Glad ta meet ya.



Howdy!


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English


Welcome to USMB Corazon. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## beautress (Feb 4, 2020)

there4eyeM said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Yebbut her French will come up a notch. 
​


----------



## Shawnee_b (Feb 4, 2020)

Corazon said:


> Hi everybody!
> I'm Corazon from Manila.
> I'm 21, single and since November unemployed
> I'm here just for fun and to improve my broken English



Welcome Corazon. Enjoy


----------



## Corazon (Feb 5, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Hi. I am also a Newbie. Glad ta meet ya.


Hi San Souci!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 5, 2020)

beautress said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hi beautress!


----------



## Corazon (Feb 5, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Corazon said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody!
> ...


Hello Shawnee_b


----------



## jasonlee3071 (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome here! Hope you have a good time and enjoy your stay. You probably know this already but your name in Spanish means "heart". As in love, romance or emotion.


----------



## Corazon (Feb 6, 2020)

Hi jasonlee! Thanks!


----------



## OldLady (Feb 6, 2020)

San Souci said:


> Hi. I am also a Newbie. Glad ta meet ya.


Welcome, San Souci.  Just the snack cart comin' through.  I see you've gotten right down to business supporting the conservative position.  Do you have vision problems?  Why is your avi a blind fox?

Hope you're as okay as your user name.  Have a cookie.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 6, 2020)

OldLady said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. I am also a Newbie. Glad ta meet ya.
> ...


Thanx--BTW--That Fox can see all right. It is just an ordinary Red Fox. (hehe) Cookies look good.


----------



## Likkmee (Feb 6, 2020)

BTW, Sans Souci translates to " do not givvafukk in English. Cool handle.


----------



## OldLady (Feb 6, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> BTW, Sans Souci translates to " do not givvafukk in English. Cool handle.


----------



## San Souci (Feb 6, 2020)

Likkmee said:


> BTW, Sans Souci translates to " do not givvafukk in English. Cool handle.


Actually ,it is a Bar-Grill in LA. I picked it long ago because it SOUNDED like a Fox.


----------

